# cicadas



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i gave my 2 9 inch oscars and 4 inch jagaur cichlid some cicadas....they loved eating them....but i heard you cant give them too many because they are high in protien....just thought i'd share


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

they should be ok for your fish, just as long as they have not gone trough an pesticides


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

My turtles used to love them..my box turtle..


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

what are cicadas??


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Bug that look like cockroaches..they come around once every 17 years..for a few months..they make a buzzing sound and females make very odd noises, especially when you kill them. They are very ugly..but its fun to rip their wings and legs off, so they cant move, and feed them to fish and turtles!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

they also make very good bait for big largemouth bass


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I see


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

O yeah they're great bait..better then minnows..better then just about ne thing..


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

so last time they arived it was back in 1986?

they are fine for your fish.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

some of them are on a 13 year cycle

i just got a little worried when i heard about someones dog eating a whole bunch of them and then died









as for fish bait...hook em though the rump and rip off one wing so they flop around and make lots of splashes and spin in a circle on the surface of the water


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

The last time they arrived was last year or the year before..


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> they should be ok for your fish, just as long as they have not gone trough an pesticides


 well they are sitting under the ground for 17 years, they probabally got some pesticide on them.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Bug that look like cockroaches..they come around once every 17 years..for a few months..they make a buzzing sound and females make very odd noises, especially when you kill them. They are very ugly..but its fun to rip their wings and legs off, so they cant move, and feed them to fish and turtles!










dude your worse than me









i have like 7 exoskelletons in my display case but im to lazy to get a pic *tries to get up* i wish i had my oscars around when they came out around here they come out eevery year but i cant catch them


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

They are also called locusts. I caught a bunch of them last night to feed to my oscar he loves em Plus its funny to watch him spit out the wings after he eats em.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

they are NOT locusts..


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

Peacock said:


> they are NOT locusts..


 peacock is right....there is a differance in the 2


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Nope they are mistaken as locusts, but they're not. They're cicadas, entirely different.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

There are 17 year, 13 year, and annual cicadas. This year brood X, a 17 year brood is emerging. The last time they emerged also happened to coincide with another 13 year brood. What a mess!

If any of you get the chance, watch them for awhile. You might get to see a cicada killer. It's a huge wasp that hunts cicadas in flight. It'll fly up and grab the cicada in its legs, sting the cicada to paralyze it, and then fly it back to a burrow in the gound where it lays eggs in the cicada. Its pretty cool to watch those things hunt. It looks like Top Gun in miniature.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

has ne1 got pics of these bugs they sound like some alien invasion animal!
are they native to us or will we see some in the uk?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they look like moths


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

use google or yahoo and click images. then type in cicada


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

There not furry like moths..they have huge red eyes..and they're ugly..the biggest one i have ever seen was an albino one, at about 2 inches..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Those things hit so hard two years ago, our whole entire long driveway was coated with cicadas..and at a park nearby my house..there dry skin stuff that they dig themselves out of were everywhere...it was disgusting..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> has ne1 got pics of these bugs they sound like some alien invasion animal!
> are they native to us or will we see some in the uk?


 here you go.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

#2


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

they look nasty!
ne chance of them coming over to uk


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> they look nasty!
> ne chance of them coming over to uk


 We've already got them!!
_cicadetta montana_, its rare and is usually only found in the new forest but i supose the potential is there for an invasion!

they dont look quite as evil as the american ones:


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

There not mean or anything..I used to hate when I was outside and they come and sit on you..and you sit down and they crunch..they are ready to explode with guts..when my ornate box turtle used to eat them, he bit them in half an there ugly nasty white guts squirted everywhere..the best thing about them is for bb gun shooting...


----------

